# Writing in Public



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 17, 2015)

It has become a cliche to see writers typing away on their laptops at a Starbucks, working on their novels. I went into a cafe the other day (which is actually part coffeehouse part used bookstore) and while sitting in a very cozy leather chair sipping on my irish creme latte i thought to myself this seems like a nice place to write a story.

Do you ever write in public places like cafes or maybe at a park? I like to get out of the house every now and then and even though it is a cliche thing, i think i would actually enjoy working on my stories in a cafe. Not because, oh it's what other writers do, but i just like the atmosphere while listening to smooth jazz and sipping on hot coffee. It's very cozy.


----------



## Russ (Aug 17, 2015)

When I can make time I write in public all the time.

Last winter my wife and I spent two weeks at a resort in the Bahamas and we were both working away on our laptops on the beach or by the pool.  We have planned a similar writing retreat this year.  It was kind of odd writing winter scenes though...

The occasional distraction did walk by but I managed to overcome them.


----------



## psychotick (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi,

Never. I would feel so self conscious.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 17, 2015)

psychotick said:


> I would feel so self conscious.


Same here. I've tried. Doesn't work for me.

Writing, for this writer, is an intensely private affair until I've completed many revisions.


----------



## Incanus (Aug 17, 2015)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Same here. I've tried. Doesn't work for me.
> 
> Writing, for this writer, is an intensely private affair until I've completed many revisions.



Me too.  Even at home I'm all too easily distracted.  Writing in public=distractions times ten.  Can't imagine it.

Brainstoming is another matter, though.  That happens almost anywhere, though I take walks by a nearby river for that purpose from time to time.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 17, 2015)

I write in public all the time, but never at a cafe. I write at the library, at McDonalds, and at the mall food court. I try not to write too much at home. Home is for relaxing. When I go out to write, it feels like I'm going somewhere with a purpose, and I don't return until it's taken care of. 

It also helps when there's food there too. My favorite routine is to go to a place, have breakfast, and sip tea while writing. The writing gets done relatively fast, and I can return home satisfied. Mission accomplished... at least until the next day.


----------



## evolution_rex (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't write in public often, but when I do, I feel that the sensory intake of things going on around me (as long as it's not particularly annoying) helps me write notes and helps me brainstorm ideas. I don't think it would work very well for writing anything but notes though.


----------



## Snikt5 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm not a lover of coffee but one of my favourite things to do is to go to Starbucks first thing in the morning and write for an hour whilst sipping coffee. There is something about the ambience that I love. Other favourite venues are country pubs and golf club houses. 

I like somewhere that is semi lively but I don't know anyone.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 18, 2015)

Pubs and cafes for me. I'm very much the cliche, sitting at a little table in a corner with my laptop and tapping away at a story and with a pint (guinness), or coffee (black, no sugar) close at hand.
I have an easy enough time shutting people out, and I'm also spending less time on distractions such as facebook or music or other things while I'm out.


----------



## Incanus (Aug 18, 2015)

So, I have a question for the 'in-public' writers:  do people ever come up to you and ask what you're doing?  If so, how often?

Just curious.


----------



## Russ (Aug 18, 2015)

Nobody has asked yet.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 18, 2015)

Incanus said:


> So, I have a question for the 'in-public' writers:  do people ever come up to you and ask what you're doing?  If so, how often?
> 
> Just curious.



Hasn't happened. At one of the cafes I go to the waitress asked, but that was at the checkout when I was about to leave.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 18, 2015)

Incanus said:


> So, I have a question for the 'in-public' writers:  do people ever come up to you and ask what you're doing?  If so, how often?
> 
> Just curious.



Nope. Why would anybody care? They've got their own life to live. 

I mean it's the same as if you were reading a blog or surfing the net. Nobody cares if you're reading knitting 101 or checking out the latest episode of my little pony.


----------



## Incanus (Aug 18, 2015)

Penpilot said:


> Nope. Why would anybody care? They've got their own life to live.
> 
> I mean it's the same as if you were reading a blog or surfing the net. Nobody cares if you're reading knitting 101 or checking out the latest episode of my little pony.



Yeah, that's about what I figured.

Thanks folks.


----------



## SugoiMe (Aug 19, 2015)

Before I moved back to Canada, I used to bring my stuff to McDonald's every Sunday. Got a lot of stares, but that was because I was foreign and stood out like a sore thumb. The worst was when they interrupted me just to ask where I'm from. After the thousandth time, it gets pretty old.

You know what's also cool about the coffee shop thing? Meeting up with fellow writers if you can. I had a friend whom I would meet up with and we would talk about our WIPs. I don't have that opportunity now, but it sure is great. And what better way to meet up than at a coffee shop? Even a family restaurant.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 19, 2015)

Luckily, I live in Japan, so not only does no one give a shit what I'm doing, they would never ask me. Mostly because of the language barrier but also because Japanese tend to mind their business. It's interesting that you said the opposite, SugoiMe. I've never had anyone approach me. I guess I try to look as unfriendly as possible. 

I don't take a laptop out in public myself, but I do write in notebooks. I usually do some of it with coffee, but I often find a park bench to sit on as well and do that. I've found it to increase productivity greatly. I know some may find it annoying because they have to then transcribe what they wrote, but I actually like it because it helps me edit when I transfer it over.

I used to think writing in public was kind of a "Look what I'm doing" thing, but now I see it as more of a way to get out of the comfort of home, enjoy some drinks, and get a different kind of ambiance.


----------



## SugoiMe (Aug 19, 2015)

Philip Overby said:


> Luckily, I live in Japan, so not only does no one give a shit what I'm doing, they would never ask me. Mostly because of the language barrier but also because Japanese tend to mind their business. It's interesting that you said the opposite, SugoiMe. I've never had anyone approach me. I guess I try to look as unfriendly as possible.
> 
> I don't take a laptop out in public myself, but I do write in notebooks. I usually do some of it with coffee, but I often find a park bench to sit on as well and do that. I've found it to increase productivity greatly. I know some may find it annoying because they have to then transcribe what they wrote, but I actually like it because it helps me edit when I transfer it over.
> 
> I used to think writing in public was kind of a "Look what I'm doing" thing, but now I see it as more of a way to get out of the comfort of home, enjoy some drinks, and get a different kind of ambiance.


It could be because you're a guy and because of our different locations. Kagoshima prefecture isn't nearly as populated as many other prefectures, and there aren't many foreigners. What's Kawasaki like? Also should point out that the stereotype of creepy old Japanese men was actually true where I lived. Sooooo not fun.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 19, 2015)

Ah, yes, that makes sense. When I lived in Fukushima, I got a lot more stares than I do now living in the Greater Tokyo Area. Kawasaki is pretty densely populated and has its fair share of foreigners, so I guess it's something they get used to. Sorry to hear you were made uncomfortable. Most of the stares I get are from older people. Younger people don't seem to care.


----------



## Aly (Aug 28, 2015)

I use my tablet to write on the daily commute to and from work. You sometimes do feel a bit self-conscious but it works out.  Worst thing is that the tablet likes to ‘correct’ my spelling too much and I end up with all sorts of unintended words! It does make me take the slower train (to get a seat) but it’s time well spent.


----------



## Gurkhal (Aug 28, 2015)

I've done it and it was like doing it at home, nothing special really.


----------



## Chessie (Aug 28, 2015)

My math could be off but...about 98% of the time, I write at home. It's super peaceful here and I'm home alone all day because my husband is off at work. Our home is high up a mountain road, surrounded by forests and ridges, the ocean off in the distance. Meaning, it's beautiful here so I often sit outside on the deck and write. The cats keep me company with their cuteness.

The other 2% of the time I mix it up. Sometimes I go to the neighborhood park which is usually pretty quiet and sit on the grass if it's nice out. And the other times I go to either the library or our church's coffee shop because it's lovely in there and has a fireplace. 

I do prefer to write at home though. The distractions are bad enough here at home, but everywhere else it's worse. Like for example yesterday, I went to the library and came back home after an hour because I selected a seat next to a man that wouldn't stop coughing and that got on my nerves big time.


----------



## Miskatonic (Aug 29, 2015)

I've gone to the local library before, hoping it would put me in the right state of mind. Doesn't ever seem to be miraculous. 

I am getting a new tablet today with a keyboard attachment, so maybe I should try going there again. I tend to get distracted when on my laptop.


----------



## psychotick (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi,

I only write at home. Never in public. And apart from the fact that I would feel self-conscious and probably have difficulty concentrating, I'd also have this recurring noghtmare playing through my head - what the hell would I do if my laptop got stolen or broken?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Sep 4, 2015)

Up until recently I was working  with a special needs adult, and that meant being out in public a lot. Libraries, McDonald's,  bookstores, the mall, parks. And I would use every spare moment to write, even if it just meant jotting a few lines in between walking. Also did a lot of homework that way, lol.

I didnt notice any special attention from others. Most people were doing their own work, business or school, so I was one of many.

For me, it wasnt any netter or worse than working at home. Just different.


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2015)

I write in public a lot. Not to say I like it (which I don't), but that's it's often necessity. I'm on the go almost every day, and if I wrote exclusively at home I wouldn't get much done. 

Writing in public can be hard, especially since I have ADD and sensory over-stimulation issues, but it can also be pretty rewarding. I can gather inspiration for dialogue from listening to snatches of the conversations going on around me, and observing the behavior and appearances of passerby makes for better characterization skills. 

Part of writing in public is conquering self-consciousness. Which I haven't done yet. I still tilt my laptop so people walking by can't see what I'm writing. But I'm making progress.


----------



## Darron (Sep 5, 2015)

I've had the urge to get out and try to write in public, but to echo some earlier posts I 1) don't want anyone to ask what I'm doing because I don't have the elevator speech down yet and 2) I write on an older computer that's 1-2 more accidental bumps from failing and I don't want to risk carting it around.

So when I do get out to a library or cafe I'll whip out my iPhone and type away on that. People just think I'm texting or something and leave you alone. Then I'll email it to myself when I'm done to add to my WIP later.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Sep 6, 2015)

I always have pen and paper with me when I take my kids to the park. My best ideas seem to come to me while playing with my kids. I will also on occasion go to the library to write. Aside from the relaxed, quiet atmosphere I hope that some of the brilliance from other writers will leap off their pages and enter my mind through osmosis. :wink:


----------



## Saigonnus (Sep 6, 2015)

I use my tablet with MS Office on it to write in public. The wife and I are usually together and on some errand or other, so it doesn't happen often. Usually it is at work, waiting for my class to start on those days when I arrive a bit early. 

I usually feel uncomfortable, but I am overcoming that slowly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythagoras (Sep 11, 2015)

I enjoy writing in public. I don't get much done at home. I like the hustle and bustle. It works as a nice white noise while I'm in the zone, and as an interesting distraction when I need a mental breather. 

I don't understand self-consciousness about this. In today's world, the dude in the corner of the social hub with his laptop is just one of many, whether they're writing or just casually browsing the web. Anyone who's not face-deep in their hand-held technological wonder is most likely otherwise engaged, either socializing like a normal person (I know those "normies" are probably few and far between around here), or wrapped up in their own issues (or tasty beverage). Or just people-watching. I'm guilty of that, too, and I'm of the opinion that asking what someone else is doing on their personal laptop is more awkward for the asker than the answerer. 

The only time anyone asks me anything is when I'm writing the old-fashioned way. But even then, all I've ever gotten was a "what've you got there?" in reference to my book, to which I say only "my notebook." No one ever pushes it further than that. I suppose the idea of an actual notebook is just so novel these days that some people can't help themselves. 

I actually prefer my notebook, because I can doodle, and while it is intrinsically more valuable to me, no one's going to steal a notebook in a room full of smartphones and laptops. I'm not very technologically inclined anyway. 

But I digress. Public writing is great for me. But my motto is "to each his own," and some people just aren't wired like I am. 

And if being a cliche is all you're worried about, you should probably just chill out. Cliches exist for a reason, after all. And unless you're that snooty guy in a knit scarf who makes it a point to let everyone within earshot know that he's working on his novel, no one's likely to pin that stereotype to you. 

Who knows, maybe once you're a regular with your laptop, that cute chick with a book will take notice of you. She's a curious person, and she finds brains sexy. Does attention always have to be unwelcome?


----------



## thecoldembrace (Sep 14, 2015)

I have days when I NEED to write in public.... to get away from all the distractions and temptations at home.... like tv.... food... games.... work.. 
But then there are times, when it is virtually impossible for me to do work outside of home, because the outside becomes just as distracting. 

I try to do writing at work, sometimes that helps and flows easily.


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2015)

Darron said:


> So when I do get out to a library or cafe I'll whip out my iPhone and type away on that. People just think I'm texting or something and leave you alone. Then I'll email it to myself when I'm done to add to my WIP later.



I have a Windows phone that's equipped with the OneNote app. When I write on it, it stores the files in OneDrive, which I can access from my laptop. It's a great system that makes transferring my writing quick and easy. 

At first I _hated_ writing on my phone, for the way you have to type with only your thumbs. (My friggin' thumb joints lock like rusty hinges! How am I supposed to friggin' _type_ with them?) But then I got the hang of it. It's a lot faster than typing on a laptop, especially on the go.


----------



## Saigonnus (Sep 14, 2015)

My tablet and phone both have microsoft office... So if and when i write down ideas or whatever, i just upload to dropbox and open it on my laptop later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

